# 1987 Mongoose ATB



## Iverider (Aug 3, 2015)

Normally I seek TOC wood wheel bikes but today I came across THIS Turn of the 21st Century bike and had to have it at the price offered.

I think it's all original except for the rear wheel and the tires. I plan to clean it up and enjoy it for a bit and probably pass it on a while down the road. Gotta give future generations something to collect. Unfortunately, today's Mongoose brand has really fallen far with exception to a few of their high end bikes.




Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 6, 2015)

My guess is that it is from 1986. You can date it with the Shimano date codes.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2015)

All of the catalogs are online. I just picked it out of the 87 catalog. The 1986 catalog bike is pictured with canti brakes out back while the 87 has the interesting chain stay mounted U brake. It would make sense that the parts code was 86 if it were an early 87 I would think.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice pick!


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

I have the same bike in chrome. Just finished a few weeks ago.


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 7, 2018)

When I first read the title, I cringed a little bit when I saw the name mongoose. After seeing the photos I was pleasantly surprised. This bike you purchased is equipped well for that era and appears to be just as nice as others if not better than alternative models that were available in that time period.

Whats great about this site, is you learn a little bit every day.

The components on your bike are very similar to a miyata I purchased in that time period for a fairly decent amount. Looking at the photos, our bikes were comparable.


----------

